
Service discovery and load balancing with DCOS and marathon-lb - manojbadam
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/12/13/service-discovery-and-load-balancing-with-dcos-and-marathon-lb-part-2/
======
manojbadam
Is this compatible with mesos 0.25 (not DCOS) and marathon 0.14. I'm trying to
run in my environment, but it is failing.

~~~
SEJeff
If setup properly, marathon-lb works great with Marathon 0.14. I use it with
Mesos 0.26 and it works fine, but I'm testing the blue green deployment
feature of it

